# Precipitação noroeste Portugal vs. Ilhas Britânicas



## PortugalWeather (12 Fev 2014 às 13:23)

trovoadas disse:


> Vamos é abrir as portas aos Ingleses Mais publicidade para os atrair ainda mais para o "Allgarve" que desejando fugir de lá estão eles.
> Sinceramente pelas saídas que vejo não sei quando é que o Reino Unido vai ter tréguas. O negócio dos barcos deve de andar bom por lá.
> 
> Quanto aqui (Portugal) nada demais nos próximos dias. Penso que a precipitação que cairá já não será grande problema para os nossos rios e deve manter-se tudo mais ou menos calmo...caudais elevados mas nada de extraordinário.
> ...



O que está acontecer em Inglaterra sucede-se porque o pais é totalmente plano sem relevo, o que tem chovido lá é o mesmo que tem chovido no Norte do pais a diferença é que o nosso pais felizmente não está ao nível do mar como acontece em Inglaterra, praticamente sem relevo, sendo totalmente plano. 
O tempo entre NW de Portugal e o Sul de Inglaterra nos últimos 2 meses tem sido praticamente o mesmo pois tem sido atingidos pelas mesmas depressões, com diferenças não muito substanciais relativo ás temperaturas.


----------



## james (12 Fev 2014 às 17:35)

PortugalWeather disse:


> O que está acontecer em Inglaterra sucede-se porque o pais é totalmente plano sem relevo, o que tem chovido lá é o mesmo que tem chovido no Norte do pais a diferença é que o nosso pais felizmente não está ao nível do mar como acontece em Inglaterra, praticamente sem relevo, sendo totalmente plano.
> O tempo entre NW de Portugal e o Sul de Inglaterra nos últimos 2 meses tem sido praticamente o mesmo pois tem sido atingidos pelas mesmas depressões, com diferenças não muito substanciais relativo ás temperaturas.




Muito bem observado ! 

Penso que em Inglaterra tem tido ventos mais fortes , agora precipitacao nao deve divergir grande coisa da que se tem verificado no Litoral Norte . 

Por acaso nao tinha pensado no relevo  e a sua influencia na maior espetacularidade das cheias em Inglaterra .  E que o Norte de Portugal e bem mais montanhoso que a Inglaterra .


----------



## GabKoost (12 Fev 2014 às 18:58)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2014*



james disse:


> Muito bem observado !
> 
> Penso que em Inglaterra tem tido ventos mais fortes , agora precipitacao nao deve divergir grande coisa da que se tem verificado no Litoral Norte .
> 
> Por acaso nao tinha pensado no relevo  e a sua influencia na maior espetacularidade das cheias em Inglaterra .  E que o Norte de Portugal e bem mais montanhoso que a Inglaterra .



Acontece o mesmo no Centro Sul de Portugal nas bacias do Tejo e Guadiana.

Em grande parte destas regiões a precipitação foi, como é natural, muito menor à do Noroeste do país e, enquanto as bacias dos principais rios do Norte se portaram relativamente bem (sem registos de inundações a causarem, prejuízos de monta nem saídas dos leitos fora do normal), já vimos imagens mais complicadas a Sul.

Na verdade, após chover cerca de 1200mm desde Outubro no NO (+ ou - dependendo dos locais), não houve que me recorde grandes inundações. A situação mais complexa foi a de Janeiro.

Se esta precipitação caísse em certas zonas no Alentejo por exemplo, teríamos muitas povoações totalmente isoladas e cenas catastróficas. Cenários que aconteceram em 2000 acho eu com localidades isoladas durante muitos dias.

Quanto às previsões para os próximos dias, o GFS tinha indicado uma hipotética melhoria a partir de dia 15. No entanto os modelos parecem muito instáveis e a saída das 18h00 volta a colocar tempo chuvoso.

Pessoalmente não me queixo muito. Ainda vamos nos lamentar muito do calor e seca nos meses apropriados.


----------



## PortugalWeather (13 Fev 2014 às 02:31)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2014*



james disse:


> Muito bem observado !
> 
> Penso que em Inglaterra tem tido ventos mais fortes , agora precipitacao nao deve divergir grande coisa da que se tem verificado no Litoral Norte .
> 
> Por acaso nao tinha pensado no relevo  e a sua influencia na maior espetacularidade das cheias em Inglaterra .  E que o Norte de Portugal e bem mais montanhoso que a Inglaterra .



James nada de mais uma observação simples e de senso comum que não requer nenhum tipo de analise elaborada ou sofisticada, qualquer pessoa do mar ou do campo chega a essa conclusão.
O que é pena é que uma explicação tão simples, não seja dada ou trasmitida por profissionais, nem sequer pela Com. Social hoje é tudo noticiado e trasmitido leviamente, sem qualquer tipo de rigor, ao sabor de tendências superficiais o esquema de raciocinio é muito impulsivo.
Na verdade parece irónico mas quem acaba por não estar preparado para 200 mm de percipitação mensal é as zonas baixas de Inglaterra, pais que tem como Imagem de Marca a chuva e isto é dificil de entender, para muita gente inclusive a Com. Social se a Inglaterra( o pais da chuva) está com aquelas cheias ENTÃO é porque na Inglaterra tem chovido o dobro ou o triplo de em Portugal(o pais do sol) e a partir desta permissa a questão fica encerrada sem lugar para qualquer discussão.

Relativo aos modelos iremos ter ainda um bom periodo mais 4-5 dias de instabilidade a partir dai tudo muit incerto, na minha opinião e por o que vejo nos modelos, nem iremos ter uma anticiclone poderoso e duradoro, nem uma circulação zonal tão acentuada, iremos entrar num registo num padrão menos severo, mas ainda assim com chances de se continuar a ter percipitação , este novo padrão poderá criar as condições necessárias para a formação de cut-offs.


----------



## Dan (13 Fev 2014 às 09:02)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2014*



PortugalWeather disse:


> Na verdade parece irónico mas quem acaba por não estar preparado para 200 mm de percipitação mensal é as zonas baixas de Inglaterra, pais que tem como Imagem de Marca a chuva e isto é dificil de entender, para muita gente inclusive a Com. Social se a Inglaterra( o pais da chuva) está com aquelas cheias ENTÃO é porque na Inglaterra tem chovido o dobro ou o triplo de em Portugal(o pais do sol) e a partir desta permissa a questão fica encerrada sem lugar para qualquer discussão.



O assunto não é assim tão simples como que fazer entender, mas este não é o tópico indicado para esse tipo de discussão.


----------



## james (13 Fev 2014 às 10:39)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2014*



Dan disse:


> O assunto não é assim tão simples como que fazer entender, mas este não é o tópico indicado para esse tipo de discussão.



  O sul da Inglaterra tem níveis de precipitação anual da ordem dos 600 - 800 mm / m2 . 

Criou - se um mito que na Inglaterra , na Irlanda ou outros países chove mais que no Norte de Portugal . Nada mais falso . 

A diferença é que nesses e noutros países  a chuva distribui - se por todo o ano , inclusive no verão , sem meses secos . 

O Litoral Norte tem valores de precipitaçao anual que vão dos 1500 - 3500 mm / m2 , que colocam esta região no topo das mais chuvosas da Europa .  

Em Portugal temos regiões com muito sol , outras com vento e outras com chuva , temos um enorme potencial para as renováveis .

Agora , olhando aos modelos , continuam um pouco indefenidos , nos próximos tempos poderemos ter períodos de chuvas intercalados com períodos de sol , o normal para a época .


----------



## Aurélio (13 Fev 2014 às 10:54)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2014*



james disse:


> O sul da Inglaterra tem níveis de precipitação anual da ordem dos 600 - 800 mm / m2 .
> 
> Criou - se um mito que na Inglaterra , na Irlanda ou outros países chove mais que no Norte de Portugal . Nada mais falso .
> 
> ...



Não é o tópico indicado para isso, mas digo já que Inglaterra tem um clima em termos de precipitação bastante parecido com o Norte e Centro ... a região mais costeira tem valores de precipitação entre 1500 a 3500 mm (subindo de sul para Norte e identicos ao litoral norte e parte do centro) e o restante território entre 600 a 800 mm. Do mesmo modo que o litoral Norte do país não traduz o clima português ... esse litoral de Inglaterra ou do UK se quiseres não traduz o clima britânico !

E agora o choque ...

O clima Algarvio é tão variado que consegue ter entre 500 a 1600 mm de precipitação anual, tão pequeno e tão grande !

Não falo mais de clima aqui neste tópico ... quem quiser responder, responda no tópico do Clima de Portugal !


----------



## GabKoost (13 Fev 2014 às 19:09)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2014*



james disse:


> O sul da Inglaterra tem níveis de precipitação anual da ordem dos 600 - 800 mm / m2 .
> 
> Criou - se um mito que na Inglaterra , na Irlanda ou outros países chove mais que no Norte de Portugal . Nada mais falso .
> 
> A diferença é que nesses e noutros países  a chuva distribui - se por todo o ano , inclusive no verão , sem meses secos .



Apesar de concordar que a distribuição da chuva é mais balançada na regiões que referes (facto óbvio) também nas mesmas chove muito menos no verão do que no inverno.

A discrepância entre os valores tem talvez tanto ou mais a ver com a intensidade da precipitação.

Quem como eu viveu em zonas mais a norte da Europa sabe que tendo nós menos dia de precipitação esta é muito maior quando ocorre. Cidades como Londres e Paris, cinzentas muitos dias do ano, tem muitos períodos de chuva fraca ou apenas de dias embrulhados e húmidos.

O Noroeste de Portugal é diferente. Quando chove é a valer devido à orografia e isso resulta em acumulados espantosos quando temos meses em que 2 ou 3 boas frontais nos acertam em cheio.

Aliás, para acumular 100mm bastam muitas vezes menos de dois dias. Por vezes um. Isso é raro em outras ou inexistente noutras regiões da Europa.


----------



## james (13 Fev 2014 às 20:07)

GabKoost disse:


> Apesar de concordar que a distribuição da chuva é mais balançada na regiões que referes (facto óbvio) também nas mesmas chove muito menos no verão do que no inverno.
> 
> A discrepância entre os valores tem talvez tanto ou mais a ver com a intensidade da precipitação.
> 
> ...




Sem duvida que tambem chove menos no verao , so nos paises de clima continental da Europa de Leste e que chove quase tanto no verao como no inverno .

P. S - quando leio as previsoes do Stormy , ele fala quase sempre em possibilidade ou grau de confianca , nao percebo tanta polemica .


----------



## Dan (13 Fev 2014 às 21:09)

Nas regiões de clima temperado continental os meses mais quentes costumam também ser aqueles que apresentam maiores quantitativos de precipitação.


O NW de Portugal tem certamente maiores quantitativos de precipitação anual que o Sul da Inglaterra e no trimestre Dez-Jan-Fev  então a diferença ainda é maior.


----------

